# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si te krijohet nje databaze per kompani sigurimi fizik

## memi

Ju lutem kam nevoj vetem me dite se cilat shtylla kryesore jane per nje databaze te sigurimit fizik  psh. ID_klientet e tjera.

----------


## Abrakatabra83

> Ju lutem kam nevoj vetem me dite se cilat shtylla kryesore jane per nje databaze te sigurimit fizik  psh. ID_klientet e tjera.


nqs nuk e jep dot vet përgjigjen, besoj se ke nevojë për shumë më tepër

----------

